

More on Nintendo and Handheld Gaming - gregman
http://daringfireball.net/2013/09/more_on_nintendo

======
pdknsk
I wonder why many Apple faithful are obsessed with what Nintendo does or
doesn't do, should do or shouldn't do. Maybe they're secretly angry that the
current CEO of Nintendo started programming on a Commodore PET, and not on an
Apple device.

~~~
shawndumas
it's simple. they want to play Nintendo games on Apple hardware

